# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production)  ALL in 1 micro universal box

## MALPINSSA

وداءما الجديد مع الشركة العملاقة dits بوكس يمكن وضع اي كارط فيها لتصبح بوكس مختصة،حل فريد لان مجموعة من البوكسات ممكن ان تتلف لكن تبقى 
كارط صالحة والحل هو *** 
ALL in 1 micro universal box only by dit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك حبيبي

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## MALPINSSA

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة MALPINSSA 					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _وداءما الجديد مع الشركة العملاقة dits بوكس يمكن وضع اي كارط فيها لتصبح بوكس مختصة،حل فريد لان مجموعة من البوكسات ممكن ان تتلف لكن تبقى 
كارط صالحة والحل هو *** 
ALL in 1 micro universal box only by dit
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

